# Any Corgi Owners?



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I would really really love to get a Corgi... but, I've read that they shed like crazy. Has anyone on here had experience with a Corgi? Can their hair be controlled if the dog is brushed frequently? Or will they shed all over the house regardless? I've thought about getting a Corgi cross in hopes that it would shed less, but I want a tan/white one and I haven't seen a cross that color. :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No experience with Corgi's but good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOVE CORGIS !!!! But no experience living with one .
Smart as a whip and tough too. Seen a ton in agility , never met one i didn't like. Which one are you interested in Victoria ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I've only met 2 in person, and loved both.  That was before I knew about the shedding problem so I wasn't able to ask the owners about it. I like the looks of Pembrokes more than Cardigans.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Corgis are adorable. Especially when they are puppies 
I had a cardi cross(mostly corgi)and she shed like crazy. Worse then the aussies. She was the best dog though. But if you do a good brushing and get the undercoat out it makes it soooo much better. They sell a tool called a furminator that seems to work really well. Or some groomers will do it for you.
Love to have a pembroke one day too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I know!! The puppies are absolutely adorable.  Thanks for sharing your experience Selena! 

I have a mini Aussie right now who is getting up there in age, and she is a spoiled indoor dog. She doesn't shed much at all. Some when she blows her coat in the spring, but even that is almost nothing. We used to have labs in the house and there were piles of hair everywhere all the time. Not sure if I want to go back to that, but it might be worth it.  I just love corgis!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You will get the hair fluff balls blowing around the house just like with labs, the only saving grace is that they are smaller size so less fur!

I have to second the Furminator tool recommendation - if you religiously use that once a week outside it REALLY cuts down on the fur issue. I see a huge difference if I skip a few weeks of Furminating. My socks and vacuum feel the pain.

Close friends have two pembrokes in the tan and white and they are loads of fun.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, thanks Katey!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

From what i know about the Furminator , a friend used one for a short time , is that they break the top coat and make the dog look unkept. Yeah , it gets a lot of hair out but the top coat looks all chopped up 
IMO. If you use a good rake , it gets al the undercoat out without breaking the guard hairs. Just saying.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I find that the plastic human brushes with close set teeth do a really good job on my dogs and they love them for the good scratching they give.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input.  I appreciate you all sharing your experience! It is very helpful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Update! I'm getting my little girl on Saturday!!! She is a black tri AKC pembroke welsh corgi. SOOO excited! I'm having trouble thinking of a name.... Sadie is my favorite name so far.  Any suggestions?? 

I'll post pictures on Saturday!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Ohhhh. So excited to see her. I like the name Sadie!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here she is!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG! She is just WAY too cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! I'm so in love.  I've wanted a corgi for soooooo long!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Omg. Just now seeing this post. She is precious! I love my Pembroke corgi Baxter, he is smart and really sweet. The only problem is the shedding, to help with that I have had a pretty successful plan but it's definitely not for a showdog. I take a #10 blade on my clippers and just shear him down everything but his face. It helps alot on the shedding but also can look at little funny. I usually end up doing it 3 or 4 times a year. If it's cold he just wears a sweater outside. One other thing about Bax is he really loves to get dirty but he also likes water so bathes aren't too bad. The other thing about corgs is the love to sleep on their back with their stumpies in the air  Love your pup and I am sure she will do well for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She's such a great puppy! Your dogs are really cute too!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's adorable  love the little corgi butts


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Selena. I know... they're so adorable!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossroads - how is your puppy doing? Growing fast? Did you end up sticking with the name Sadie? Can't wait for more adorable photos! She is just precious


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's doing great! Thanks for asking.  She's almost house trained and soooo spoiled.  I've definitely never had a puppy like her before. My sister raises Labradors and Sadie is so different from all the lab puppies I've seen. She's got so much personality, and doesn't really care to be petted. The labs will flop over in your lap when you pet them. lol She does like to snuggle when she is tired though. 

I have pictures of her from this weekend that I will post soon. We brought her to about 18 inches of snow!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is her on Thanksgiving with my 12 year old Aussie...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sadie is getting bigger!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww so adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's growing up. So cute. Of course I love the aussie too!
And those ears


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Every time my brother sees her, he calls her a "bat-eared hamster". LOL So mean.


----------

